
Chrome bookmark extension that saves your reading position - yongli92
https://github.com/NeilLi1992/LightMarker2
======
yongli92
This simple chrome bookmark extention saves your scrollbar position in order
to save your reading position on a long page (dev doc, tutorals etc).

Next time you open the page it automatically jumps back to where you left.

Works seamlessly with the default bookmark.

